# Discovery Gardens 2010



## michellebell85 (May 24, 2010)

So I was reading some pretty negative reviews about this place but they are slightly outdated.

Can anyone update on the condition of the place and whether its worth living there?

Thanks


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Its very popular because its cheap, but no swimming pools or facilities at the moment.

The Developer Nakheel is in a lot of trouble with restructuring existing debt so they don't have the money to finish Discovery Gardens at the moment,

There are plenty of restaurants and shops ( i think) - I have seen Dominoes pizza there. its really close in Ibn Battuta shopping mall which is the best bit about it really.


----------



## michellebell85 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks!

Anyone know if Al Barsha is a better place to live?

Or any other resonable places?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Al Barsha is ok, most apartment blocks have pools on the roof, closer to main Dubai, and next to Mall of The Emirates...

Metro station right next to there as well, opening soon.


----------



## Rebecca s-g (Mar 29, 2010)

michellebell85 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Anyone know if Al Barsha is a better place to live?
> 
> Or any other resonable places?


i live in Al Barsha i like it here as its close to most things and if u want to go further the metro is so easy not like getting a train in the uk lol


----------



## Rebecca s-g (Mar 29, 2010)

marc said:


> Al Barsha is ok, most apartment blocks have pools on the roof, closer to main Dubai, and next to Mall of The Emirates...
> 
> Metro station right next to there as well, opening soon.


metro is open hun ,


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

I live in Discovery Gardens and I quite like it. It's 10 min drive from JBR or Marina Walk, apartments are very big in comparison with the same Marina or JLT, the area is green and the yards are big and cars free, there is always available parking. It depends in which part of DG are you going to live. I am in Contemporary and I find it very good in terms of size and design of the apartments. There is a big outdoor pool just in front of the building.


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

What about JLT? It's a decision between JLT and Barsha for me and my soon to be wife.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I like JLT, still a bit of construction but lots of shops opening and the Bonnington Hotel has a great bar. There is 2 Metro stations with foot bridges over to the Marina. Traffic in and out is easier than Barsha.


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

wandabug said:


> I like JLT, still a bit of construction but lots of shops opening and the Bonnington Hotel has a great bar. There is 2 Metro stations with foot bridges over to the Marina. Traffic in and out is easier than Barsha.


Sweet! That's won the vote for me!


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

I also live in Discovery Gardens. Have been here for 6 weeks. I really like it here. As said, the apartments are clean, generous in size and close to shops, etc with great public transport access.

Also worth noting that the pool next to my building was filled with water 2 days ago, and we've been informed it will be open for use in a week


----------



## michellebell85 (May 24, 2010)

Seriously! Excellent!
Thats put my issues slightly to rest as I really care about the pool as im a massive swimmer. I'll be pleased with either Al barsha or DG if they both have pools.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

funkyant said:


> I also live in Discovery Gardens. Have been here for 6 weeks. I really like it here. As said, the apartments are clean, generous in size and close to shops, etc with great public transport access.
> 
> Also worth noting that the pool next to my building was filled with water 2 days ago, and we've been informed it will be open for use in a week


04:53 AM!!!!!!!

Hey Funky, how was your night at Jebel Ali Club?


----------

